# 4000 for Heidita :)



## Bienvenidos

To the amazing, insightful, humorous, energetic, intellectual and not to mention EXTREMELY intelligent Heidi. I am honored to share these forums with you; here's to 4000 more witty and informative posts. 

Besos y Abrazos


----------



## Jana337

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! Bienvenidos was just a tiny bit faster. 

Nun, danke sehr für die Hilfe im Deutschforum. Die sich mehrenden spanischen Fragen wären ohne Dich nicht denkbar. 

Jana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡¡Asombroso!!
*Heidita* ha conseguido 1000 intervenciones en menos de tres meses: a finales de octubre celebró sus 3000!!
¡Ánimo *Heidita*, con un poco de esfuerzo y acabas el año con los *5000*!
¡¡Sin duda, 2006 es tu año!!


----------



## la reine victoria

Many congratulations, dear Heidi.

I have found the ideal gift for you.  I know it's just what you've always wanted.  


H A P P Y

P O S T I V E R S A R Y

    
​LRV​


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations, Heidi!  

You are truly a first-class forera. Helpful and collaborative, intelligent and insightful, fun and energetic. This place is bearable because I get to share it with you. I'm looking forward to participating on some of the next thousand interventions posts. 

_* Happy Postiversary, Heidi!*_​


----------



## emma42

Heidi, baby!

Congratulations to you.  

These Fora need your distinctive and spirited personality.

Here's to many more,
Love
Emma

​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Heidita!!, aquí te ofrezco este platillo de empanadas como un simple aperitivo*. *Cuando vengas por Buenos Aires, completamos el menú (¡Por ahora, hace mucho calor aquí! )  *


----------



## Cecilio

*¡¡4000 posts!!*

*¡¡ENHORABUENA, HEIDITA!!*

*¡Y que cumplas muchos más!*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Caramba, mi querida y admirada Heidita, hubiera querido ser la primera en felicitarte pero con mi despiste habitual se me adelantaron!!!

¿Qué puedo decir de una forera tan inteligente, tan dinámica, tan generosa, que merece el sobrenombre de "La super estrella de WordReference?  No conozco otra forera más popular, más simpática y más alegre que nuestra querida Hedita.

Por las innumerables veces que me has ayudado ... ¡son tantas que ya he perdido la cuenta! recibe un abrazo lleno de inmenso cariño y de infinita gratitud.  
Soledad


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades a la forera más dócil y la menos polémica de estos foros. Me lleno de gozo al poder felicitarte en la primera página de este foro (es decir, siempre llego tan tarde a felicitarte que no encuentro tus hilos más que hasta la segunda o tercera página de este foro... Raro, ¿qué no?).

Bueno, ya.

Dale, para que la próxima semana te celebremos los 5000.

PD. Y aquí te dejo un regalito para que luego no digas que nunca te doy nada.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Muchas felicidades por esos 4.000 mensajes Heidita.

Danke Schön.

Und für essen...


----------



## ordequin

¡Amiga míííííaaaaa!!!!!

I'm sorry, he bebido demasiado cava como para ponerme a componer uno de mis caóticos homenajes... 
Sabes que me alegra verte avanzar con paso firme y decidido.
Sabes todo. No hace falta que yo te lo diga en este hilo.

¡Eres una persona maravillosa Heidi!

Las cualidades de la persona OPACAN  a las de la forera,..., entonces:

¿a qué nombrarlas???

Feliz Año, Frau Heiden, .

Para ti, porque "te I love you"...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and thank you!

Here's a little national delicacy to help you celebrate - buen provecho!


----------



## drei_lengua

Heidita, Heidi-chen, Heidi-ka (Polish diminutive attempt  ) Heidi-ette (don't know English diminutive so well  ),

Congratulations to your achieving 4000 posts.  It is an extreme pleasure reading your insightful responses auf Deutsch and en español.  I have learned so much from them and look forward to the next 4000.

Again, congrats and Feliz Año Nuevo a ti and everyone.

Drei


----------



## heidita

Bienvenidos, mi amigo desde el primero momento en el foro. Siempre he sido buena amiga de mis amigos. I love the "extremely intelligent" part!
You are right of course! 

Jana, für mich ist es eine Ehre In Deinem Forum zu schreiben.  

Victor, ¡eres un genio! Siempre con la sonrisa en los labios. Poca gente como tú con ese sentido del humor. Pero estoy desconsolada ¡¡no lo he logrado!!! 

My dear friend Laura, I am happy to see you around. And you must come more often!


----------



## loladamore

Heidita:

¿Podrías calmarte un poco, por favor? Con tanto postiversario además del festejo reciente de tu cumpleaños, ¡se nos está acabando *la cerveza*!

Enhorabuena y keep up the purismo,
Lola.


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades! Llego tarde como siempre, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, tanto en los foros como en persona. A ver si nos tomamos unas cañinas para celebrarlo.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!

Ant


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Heidi ¿Ni en año nuevo descansas? Bueno como yo sí estaba de güevón, pues not e felicite a tiempo, pero dejeme decirte que si sigues así, tiene razón lola, cuándo llegue a España ya no va haber cerveza, ya que te habrás ingerido toda ja ja, pero pues buenop espero y no te estés acabando también el *tequila *ja ja ja.

Cuídate mucho y gracias por compartir esa jovialidad y conocimiento con nosotros. Y claro que tu próposito de año nuevo haya sido, ¡Dejarnos algunos post para contestar! *ja ja*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Heidita,

¡Felicidades por tantos y tantos mensajes! Y aunque no hayamos coincidido, he leído muchas de tus intervenciones.

Así que me sumo al resto de la pandilla de admiradores para felicitarte la hazaña de estos 4000 posts.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## frida-nc

Ich gratuliere dir nochmals!
und wünsche dir ein Neujahr voll Glück und Freude
frida


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations!  4,000 in less than a year is pretty impressive!  Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## krolaina

Lo sé,lo sé...siempre tarde! arf arf arf, pero yo lo voy a decir gritando...
*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!*
Se me ha oído, ¿verdad?. Cómo son... me han agotado todos los adjetivos, así que sólo te mando un beso en este 4000 postiversario, no se te ocurra dejarnos!
Carol.


----------



## heidita

*Mike*, always a good friend and please, never doubt me!! 

*Emma*, how lovely the baby part!!! I am feeling young again!  Not that I ever feel old, mind you! 

*Rayines,* mucho cuento y luego aparezco y no invitas a nada. ¡Ya verás como os iré a ver a todos!

*Cecilio*, de la Valenica querida, con la estación de Ferrocarril más bonita del mundo! ¡Muchas gracias!

*Soledad*, ¡me voy a sonrojar! ¡La _super-estrella_! Vaya, ¡¡a ver si se dan cuenta los jefes y me suben el sueldo!!


----------



## blnc

Es bonito leer cómo la gente se ha ido conociendo, cómo se generan amistades...
Soy pequeña aquí... ¡me dais envidia!


----------



## Kajjo

Diesmal habe ich doch glatt das Ereignis verpaßt! Es ging diesmal aber auch besonders schnell, also von 3000 auf 4000, oder?

Meinen Glückwunsch nachträglich! Ich freue mich immer, Dich im Deutschforum zu treffen und Deine Mitarbeit ist eine große Hilfe!

Kajjo


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ajá!  Conque celebrando sin mi permiso!!

Primero, un postiversario.  Luego, un cumpleaños...  Después, otro postiversario más....  Eso sin contar las rumbas de navidad...., nochebuena........., año nuevo........, día de reyes.................., hic! hic!  ....(slurred)... Compais, y cómo llegué yo aquí...??  hic!

Salud! Te quieddo musho, musho, amiga... hic!


----------



## heidita

*Daniel*, siempre tan chistoso, desde luego tienes razón, la más dócil, ¡que se lo pregunten a mi marido! 

*Marcos*, hmmmmmmmmm Karamelpudding! Leeeeeecker! 

*Ordequin*, ¿para qué hablar? Te I love you, too!  ¡Y a ver dónde te metes, que no se te ve el pelo! 

*Chaska*, thank you for thinking of me. And the cakes look delicious! 

*Drei Lengua*, divertido tu apodo, ¡me serviría a mí también! Muchas gracias!


----------



## chics

¡Hola Heidita-Victorieta!

¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!!


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus mensajes, Heidita.


----------



## heidita

*Lola*, ya sé que soy demasiado purista, un pecado casi, ¡pesadita de mí! 

*Antpax,* tenemos una cervecita pendiente, amigo. ¡No te creas que se me olvida! 

*Miguelillo*, es verdad, la cerveza me la estoy bebiendo toda , pero el tequila sobrará, ese sí que no me gusta.

*Gévy,* muchas gracias por meterte en mi hilo sin conocerme mucho. Es un placer compartir este foro contigo. 

*Frida*, ¡en alemán y todo, qué bien! Siempre un placer verte, ¡a ver si te vemos más!


----------



## Mate

A la forera teutona
que me supo conquistar,
no sé si supo aceptar 
su derrota en el purismo.
Por eso digo ya mismo:
¡No seas tan cabezona!


*¡Felicitaciones Heidi!*​Mateamargo​


----------



## Eugin

Aunque con 225 posts de atraso, acá llega también mi saludo de felicitaciones, aunque no pueda redactar de una manera tan agraciada como la de mi querido compatriota "Mate", pero bueno, las intenciones son las mismas, de este gaturro argentino de raza alemana hacia esta alemana que habla perfecto inglés, reside en Madrid y habla a la perfección también el español... ¿algo más, "SuperHeidi"?  

 ¡FELICITACIONES!!!​


----------



## heidita

*Kate*, my new friend on the forum, nice of you to enter my page.  

*Carol,* otra _gata_ por el foro, ¡¡¡como yo!!! 

*blnc*, ¡qué pena no conocer tu nombre! Ya verás como haces amigos pronto, una ya la tienes.  

*Kajjo*, mein treuer Freund vom Deutschforum. Ich kann Dir aber leider nicht zustimmen. Ich lerne von Dir, nicht Du von mir! 

*Sweetie,* chica, parece que no te encuentras bien....vaya, ¿habrás tomado demasiado champán?


----------



## lazarus1907

Nunca me da por mirar esta sección, y rara vez doy con este tipo de felicitaciones, pero en este caso voy a hacer un alto para felicitar la bocazas de mi amiga Heidi, que no solo tiene un corazón de oro, sino que además sabe ya casi tanto alemán como yo.


----------



## Crescent

Je je!!  Es muy gracioso que este hilo haya comenzado hace casi un mes y ya está viviendo!!  

Queridissima Heidi, sé que nos conocemos sólo un día, mientras que todos los otros aquí le conocen a usted mucho tiempo, pero yo quería juntar a su fiesta y decirle algunas palabras dulces. 

Quiero agradecerle a usted no sólo por todo la ayuda que me ha dado hoy   sino también por todas las veces que me ha dado ganas de morirme de risa cuando usted estaba diciendo todo eso de mi "nuevo amor" !!!!   
Y también: gracias _infinitas_ por mi nuevo nombre - Cresci!! Me gusta tanto! 

Espero muchísimo que yo siga viéndole a usted en los foros y que aún tengamos muchos chistes juntos!! 

(Espero que mi español no fuera taaaaann terible esta vez )

Muchos abrazos y besos , 
Cresci


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicidades Heidita!
Siento no haberte felicitado antes, estoy un pelín alejada del foro, pero siempre se me escapa una sonrisa cuando entro por aquí y me encuentro uno de esos mensajes tuyos tan graciosos... También tenemos que felicitar a tu marido, que nos hace reir un montón!.

Un abrazo muy fuerte!


----------



## heidita

*chics*, me encanta verte por aquí. ¡Qué bonita Barcelona! 

*Fernando*, para que luego digas.. , ¡pupila, ninchi, pupila! 

*Mate,* amigo, ¡un poema! ¡Qué honor! Pero, ¡yo derrotada! ESO NUNCA! 

*Eugin,* compartimos página, pero para mí eres inalcanzable, me llena de tristeza..  

*Lazarus*, mira que llamarme bocazas, ¡¡con lo suave, discreta, bien hablada...que soy yo!!


----------



## Maruja14

Bueno, amada bocazas, la más dulce y menos polémica del foro. Hoy me he escapado y me encuentro con tus 4000. No me lo puedo creer. Recuerdo que por los 2000 te adelanté, en fin, ya te volveré a ganar cuando te vayas a bucear por esos mares del mundo, o por las piscinas...

Esta ocasión merece que me conecte al foro para felicitarte y darte las gracias por todos tus desvelos.

Pronto volveré a la vida normal, no te preocupes, que casi todas las situaciones en la vida son transitorias, gracias a Dios. Estoy deseando volver a discutir contigo y con todo el resto del foro.

Muac, muac.

4000 millones de felicitaciones.


----------



## heidita

*Cresci*, mi más reciente amiga y la más divertida. Espero verte en el foro por muchos años.  

*Honey,* mi dulce "madrileña" adoptiva, me gustaría verte más, pero se ve que ya no nos quieres...  

*Maruja,* la más grande, buena amiga donde las haya, en fin, y sobre todo ¡con los pies en el suelo! Y que me vas a coger....¡¡¡te lo habrás creído!!!


----------



## Mate

heidita said:


> Y que me vas a coger....


  

Hmm...Por esta vez, te lo dejo pasar. Pero ojo, que a la próxima provocación te va a pasar lo mismo que a Krolaina cuando cumplió sus 1.000    

Besos - Mate


----------



## krolaina

Mateamargo said:


> Hmm...Por esta vez, te lo dejo pasar. Pero ojo, que a la próxima provocación te va a pasar lo mismo que a Krolaina cuando cumplió sus 1.000
> 
> Besos - Mate


 
Sí Heidi, ¡ten cuidado! (Ya nos  pondremos en contacto para ver cómo nos vengamos... )


----------



## pejeman

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Heidi ¿Ni en año nuevo descansas? Bueno como yo sí estaba de güevón, pues not e felicite a tiempo, pero dejeme decirte que si sigues así, tiene razón lola, cuándo llegue a España ya no va haber cerveza, ya que te habrás ingerido toda ja ja, pero pues buenop espero y no te estés acabando también el *tequila *ja ja ja.
> 
> Cuídate mucho y gracias por compartir esa jovialidad y conocimiento con nosotros. Y claro que tu próposito de año nuevo haya sido, ¡Dejarnos algunos post para contestar! *ja ja*


 
Hola y tal vez cuando llegue este mensaje ya hayas rebasado los cinco mil. Pero leyendo a MIguelillo, me acordé que los alemanes y los mexicanos estamos _alrevesados_: En Berlín se tomaban el tequila helado, directo del congelador, como si fuera vodka y en México nunca se nos hubiese ocurrido eso, en tanto que acá se toma la cerveza helada y allá en Deutschland se la echan al tiempo. ¿Tú como practicas las libaciones Heidita?

Felicidades


----------



## heidita

pejeman said:


> Hola y tal vez cuando llegue este mensaje ya hayas rebasado los cinco mil. Pero leyendo a MIguelillo, me acordé que los alemanes y los mexicanos estamos _alrevesados_: En Berlín se tomaban el tequila helado, directo del congelador, como si fuera vodka y en México nunca se nos hubiese ocurrido eso, en tanto que acá se toma la cerveza helada y allá en Deutschland se la echan al tiempo. ¿Tú como practicas las libaciones Heidita?
> 
> Felicidades


 
Vaya, me dejas helada, Pejeman.  ¡El tequila del tiempo!  ¡Vaya bomba! 

La verdad es que en mi tierra la cerveza no se toma caliente, se toma fría, no tan helada como aquí pero bueno...

A mí me gusta la cervecita ..¡sobre todo en compañía de amigos como tú y todos los de este hilo! 

¡Muchas gracias a todos de nuevo!


----------



## .   1

Goodness Heidi,
You're halfway to your next postversary before I noticed this one.
I really do quite enjoy all of your contributions.  I probably enjoy the ones that I don't agree with more because they make me think harder.

Good on ya mate,

Robert


----------

